# More options for Canon???



## ronlane (Apr 14, 2015)

Saw this today and thought I would share.

2 more options rumored

I really don't need it for video, so I'm okay with a non-4K body. But 28mp at 12fps with crop mode and new AF system. That's what I'm talking about.

If they can get that released before football starts and I can talk my wife into the 400mm f/2.8, then I''ll be ready.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2015)

Ugh now my life got a lot more complicated. I know! I'll buy em both!!!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 14, 2015)

lol, runnah, weren't you wanting 4K video? that one will be interesting to see.


----------



## runnah (Apr 14, 2015)

ronlane said:


> lol, runnah, weren't you wanting 4K video? that one will be interesting to see.



Yeah but have to see if there are too many compromises on the photo side for it to work well.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 14, 2015)

very cool. I'm just hoping that 28mp and 12fps are true with that af system.


----------



## Overread (Apr 14, 2015)

Crop mode in a Canon camera?

By heck that will kill the 7D line fast when the 5D will have the same or better AF and a generally more usable range of ISOs. Granted it might cost as much as near to 7DMII at launch, but heck it could be interesting times indeed


----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2015)

I dunno.  I figure if I wait for the 5D mark V, the price will drop in the mark IV to something reasonable.  The Mark V will feature extraluminary sensor with range into IR and UV bands with selectable spectral bands.  That will open up the night-vision market, not to mention allowing us to see (finally) what the insects see routinely.  As well, because of the speed of the quadruple readout, the camera will take rapid sequential photos capture the focusing range of near, middle and far, with optional compositing in camera.  Out-of-focus shot will now be a thing of the past in full-frame (why should P&S have all that fun?).  In addition, the Mark V will have Facebook posting built in, so that an appropriately beautiful and properly sized image will be on your Facebook page microseconds after you snap the shutter.  Manual mode will have a thumb-activated shift gear with optional vroom-vroom reving noises.  Yep, the Mark V will be a doozy.  And I can then buy the Mark IV for a song.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 14, 2015)

Overread said:


> Crop mode in a Canon camera?
> 
> By heck that will kill the 7D line fast when the 5D will have the same or better AF and a generally more usable range of ISOs. Granted it might cost as much as near to 7DMII at launch, but heck it could be interesting times indeed



Overread, I don't think it will kill the 7D mk II line. Because you'll probably be able to buy 2 7D mk II's for the price of one 5D mk IV. Time will tell.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 18, 2015)

And if dxo rates it dynamic range anything less than the exmer it will be a flop in Canon landscape world


----------



## Overread (Apr 18, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Crop mode in a Canon camera?
> ...



Thing is whilst price is a factor the new 5D seems to be giving serious 7D owners exactly what they want - higher usable ISOs and dynamic range. Good as the 7D MII is its not going to beat a fulframe and if that fullframe has the same (or a newer and better) AF system and crop mode and enough MP then the only thing the 7DMII has (potentially) is its build quality/weather sealing (though considering the price and market point of the new 5D chancse are they will be the same or better to)


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 18, 2015)

intriguing.  Seems like Canon finally got serious about maintaining their market dominance.  After ceding some Market share to Nikon in the last few years, this could turn the tables again, or at least stop Nikon from cutting in.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 18, 2015)

Cameras now are better than most pros even need. 

Those 2, and the 5d3,r and s cover so much In a similar type body. 

Whatever about marketing dominance, in some ways I'd like to be starting from scratch, look at the amount of good options now compared with even 5 years ago


----------

